# The Stick Pile



## ErraticSmith (Jul 12, 2021)

Having a Collection of Sticks drying and waiting for there turn is nice and all, Until you need to move the shed they are in. I had jest unloaded this years harvest when I was informed that i needed to vacate the lot.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wow Mr. Smith that quite a nice stash! I see some beauties in there.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

yes indeed, that _IS_ a nice stash !!
personally, I like the crooked,twisted, knobby ones.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

VERY nice collection of blanks there! 

I had mine stored in a small Rubbermaid shed a few years ago. The thing was absolutely loaded. Must have weighed a ton. But it wasn't heavy enough to withstand a windstorm we had one night. Damn thing blew over, door side down, of course. Then we got a foot of snow and they had to spend the winter there.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Beefed up my stash a bit today. The lake is low so I collected some previously submerged limbs along the bank.
I'm anxious to see how they will come out. I also gathered some nice pieces of Silver Maple from
my neighbor who had two trees removed.


----------

